# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreaming about a friend dying.

## SassyGirl16

So lately ( I'd say for the past couple of months), I've been having this nightmare about my friend Megan drowing to death. I'm really starting to get creeped out becouse I haven't been able to get ahold of her since the hurricane hit ( I live a couple of hours southeast of Houston & she lives in Galveston).
 The really scary thing is,things that happen when I dream come true in real life. It's been like this my whole life ( I'm 16), I wouldn't call them visions becouse not everything is the same just certain aspects. 
 I don't know what to do, I've been trying to call her, but it's really hard to get a signal out, & when I do get a signal she won't answer her phone. I've tried calling her parent's cells to but nobodys answering.  I'm just really scared. 
 Can anybody offer any advice or anything? Does anybody know of a website where I can try to find out where she's at?( I know there is one but I can't find a link). 
  Sorry if this makes no sence or if my spellings horrible, I'm really tired.

----------

